# Thoughts...



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Both of Ozzy's front legs shake when he is in a sit. At first it was just his right which had the IVs and shots so I thought maybe it was damaged. Now I am noticing it in both legs. 
He walks, runs and jumps normal. I only see it when he is in a sit position. 
Any thoughts? Has anyone had this experience?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Is it every time he sits or just when you ask him to sit. 

Might be anidea to call the vet and as whst they think. Can you get a video of it happening.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Donna, what a worry for you. I can absolutely understand that you worry about Ozzy even more than we all worry about our dogs (and children ) because you know how ill he was as a tiny baby.
Is his breeder being supportive? 
Is it possible that it is an excited shake in anticipation of a treat being given. Puff, my old JR used to tremor with a supersonic excited whine, which wasn't audible - but if you watched her face you could tell she was - even her head on occasions would appear to shake... for her it was definitely excited shakes.
He moves ok - which is good. Does he carry his head straight?
Hope he is ok and that you are too. :hug:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Could it be muscle fatigue? Rufus used to tremble like that if he was really tuckered out after a lot of play. With two big playmates he might not be getting enough muscle rest?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am going to get a video when I get home. I knew fatigue and excitement make it worse. 
He often comes and just sits in front of me. I am sure he is thinking ,"I'm sitting why isn't the giant treat dispenser giving me a treat" the tremor happens even when I pay no mind to him and he to me. 
I know this is a dog that literally was hours from death and his body went through so much. His right leg had the iv for at least seven days before the vein blew. He is also the runt do maybe underdeveloped? And he has definitely been lacking proper nutrition for a month. When I got him his hair was falling out.
I've almost got him back on kibble. It is a decent one with high protein, no gluten or grain and it contains pre and probiotics. 
He has five more days of the medicine for the coccidiosis.
It's funny I feel like I need to worry constantly but he is nit acting sick in any way. He keeps right up with the other two. He had put on wt. I swear he has grown. He acts like he is just any other puppy. But he isn't.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's reassuring that he is happy, playing and gaining weight. Do you give him time away from the others to rest and do all that growing he needs or do they all happily rest together? I can understand why you worry about him so much, we would all be the same. I wonder if his blood sugar drops quickly? I would imagine being so little with so much healing and growing to do he would have a very high metabolism and this could drop his blood sugar. Sorry you've another worry, maybe a trip to the vet would put your mind at rest. Xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They do all crash together. They nap a lot. I knew what I was getting into I guess I just didn't know....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's going to be okay Donna! You're doing a fab job. The worry won't be for long.. When he's bigger and stronger all this worry will just fade away xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He is a lucky little mouse to have you!  It must be so hard when you just want so much for him to be 100% healthy. He went through a lot, recovery will be slow, but he will get there.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I was thinking the excited thing too...lady does little quivers when excited, and little stomps too when she cant contain it any more....but definitely get a video...it would be good to show a vet too.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I also thought is he excited if he was sitting for a treat, or maybe he sits on a nerve?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Beemer would do that a lot too. It seemed to coincide with his growth spurts. That is I noticed he'd be pretty level then all of a sudden his butt was in the air as if he was crouching but I could see his front legs would be fully extended. When he sat down it was almost as if he had to hold himself up tippie toes because his front legs weren't long enough. I didn't worry too much because like Ozzy he was happy and played without a problem running jumping around. And did seem more noticeable after being really active.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Hope little Ozzy is ok! I know Molly used to tremble when she over did it on the running. She had no off switch so had to make sure she didn't over do it.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

No ideas other than what has already been said, just sending love to little Ozzy, lets hope it is just a growth spurt or something. xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

This is the best I could get. It us hard to get him to just sit when I am close to him. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFA-XzWtcEw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hmmmmm.
Do you think you'd notice it so much if his legs were fluffy. Was watching Willow's legs shifting behind him.
I agree I would want to know why it was happening. He is happy in himself. That is great and hopefully this is just his thing and nothing to worry about. In Kenya we had a litter of golden retrievers that we're decimated by parvo virus - this was 1982 and parvo was a new and horrible thing. Out of a litter of 8, 3 died. 2 were unaffected. Of the three that had it, but survived, one was comparable with the healthy two. The other two were perfectly healthy but they never grew as big as expected.
Did the breeder ever say what Ozzy actually had?
Why do I feel cheated that I only saw legs in the video?


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Dexter's hind leg used to do that quite a bit when he was younger, mainly if we were out on a walk, we found that while Alfie would keep going, Dexter would often stop and sit, and that was when it used to do it. Like Ozzie he was behaving normally other than that, and when we mentioned it to the vet they had a look and didn't find anything sinister, and put it down to his legs being tired and his muscles shaking. He doesn't seem to do it now.

Try not to worry, I'm sure Ozzie will be just fine, but can totally understand why you feel as you do, I think you will always worry that little bit more with him, and that's totally understandable. I do hope you are enjoying him though.  He looks quite a character!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Hmmmmm.
> Do you think you'd notice it so much if his legs were fluffy. Was watching Willow's legs shifting behind him.
> I agree I would want to know why it was happening. He is happy in himself. That is great and hopefully this is just his thing and nothing to worry about. In Kenya we had a litter of golden retrievers that we're decimated by parvo virus - this was 1982 and parvo was a new and horrible thing. Out of a litter of 8, 3 died. 2 were unaffected. Of the three that had it, but survived, one was comparable with the healthy two. The other two were perfectly healthy but they never grew as big as expected.
> Did the breeder ever say what Ozzy actually had?
> Why do I feel cheated that I only saw legs in the video?


The first puppy that for it was tested for parvo and it came out negative so they insisted the whole time that it was just a virus. My vet said she has had dogs test neg but then it turned out to be parvo in a second test. She is convinced it us what he had. The first puppy spent five days at the vet and then bounced back. The second puppy was very ill but treated at home. Ozzy was the worst. He was 12 at the vet with three plasma transfusions. The fourth puppy never got it.
Ozzy was the runt of a litter of nine. 
He is doing really well with everything. He is now almost six pounds. His hair has pretty much stopped falling out. He even learned to run up the stairs. This is them this morning. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It is quite noticeable. It looks like weakness, does he do it when on all fours? Definitely get some vet advice but it's more than likely down to under developed muscles and lack of tone. I am no vet though but this is what you would see in a human after a period in intensive care. It's called critical illness polyneuropathy, just means generalised muscle weakness. So combine Ozzy's age, size, period of illness and this fits in quite well with generalised weakness following critical illness. It improves with time and being active is the best cure  fingers crossed that's all it is. Definitely get a vet check though


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Donna that photo of the three cuddled together is fabulous!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Donna that photo of the three cuddled together is fabulous!


I agree! :love-eyes:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> It is quite noticeable. It looks like weakness, does he do it when on all fours? Definitely get some vet advice but it's more than likely down to under developed muscles and lack of tone. I am no vet though but this is what you would see in a human after a period in intensive care. It's called critical illness polyneuropathy, just means generalised muscle weakness. So combine Ozzy's age, size, period of illness and this fits in quite well with generalised weakness following critical illness. It improves with time and being active is the best cure  fingers crossed that's all it is. Definitely get a vet check though


Thanks...I snuck him in but Jake let him stay.

Ruth it only happens that I have noticed when he is sitting. That video was pretty mild compared to how it can be. It does seem worse add the day goes on or when he is trying really hard to sit during training.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely photo of them all, Ruths explanation of the weakness does sound very plausible.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

If he was mine I would be pretty certain it was nothing more than weakness following critical illness. He just needs time I reckon. Hopefully your vet can put your mind at rest. Xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> If he was mine I would be pretty certain it was nothing more than weakness following critical illness. He just needs time I reckon. Hopefully your vet can put your mind at rest. Xx


His follow up is 1/30

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

3 sleeping poos - gorgeous, what is the "danger" sticker stuck on??


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> 3 sleeping poos - gorgeous, what is the "danger" sticker stuck on??


Nicks laptop
Here is the man in the snow

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASqPym4eAMw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Awww he is so cute trying to catch the falling snow.... He looks much bigger than the last time he was in the snow? X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He looks so much bigger! I agree with Tracey! He's lovely and leggy! Those trembles are all that growing he's been doing!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Donna that photo of the three cuddled together is fabulous!


It's like they are a swirl. You only know where one stops and the next starts because their colors are so distinctly beautiful. Love!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Honey's legs are always prone to shaking - although usually because she gets nervous about things. It's strange though as when we're out on walks - which she loves - I've noticed when she stops to sniff her legs are always shaking then too. I've always put it down to nervous excitement. However, I think in your case, Ruth's explanation sounds more likely, although you might think if he had any weakness, his legs would shake when standing too? Hopefully you will get a better idea after seeing your vet. x


----------

